# Help with baby clothing!!!



## Lorna_H (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone can help me out. 

I'm currently living in Taba, Egypt and pregnant. 

I would like to start buying some clothing for the baby, there is no where here in Taba but I have a car and can travel to either Dahab or Sharm el sheikh. 

I was just wondering if anyone knew of good baby clothing shops in either cities that they could recommend. 

I can not find anything online so any help would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks, 

Lorna


----------

